# Dink day...almost



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I hit the mouth of a tributary today. It was slow going to start and would probably have been a short, early day had a guy in a boat not pulled up and started catching fish. He was catching them on the down river side of the mouth, beyond my cast. While watching him, the trick seemed to be a slow twitch retrieve on bottom and I had to cast waaay out. Only problem was they were all dinks - Small white bass and really, really small sauger.

I had to go pick my daughter up for softball and need to leave at 4:30p. Normally if I'm not catching fish, I'll move up the bank and fish the front side eddy and sometime's do well. Today I was catching something and hoping for something bigger, so I stayed still way too long. About 15 minutes before I needed to go, I moved to the river side and moved up the bank a little. About 10-15 casts, once I found the bottom without getting snagged, I caught a 5-6lb hybrid and in the river current, it was a fight! I caught one more decent white bass before having to leave.

Date: 4/15/2008	
Time: Afternoon	
Location: OR trib
Surface Temp: 56 
Water Clarity: Muddy	
Weather: Sunny	
Target: Wipers
From: Bank	
Baits: 3" Shad, 3" chart. grub w/ pink jig head 1/8oz
Depth: 10-15' 
Fish Count: 15
Species Caught: White bass, sauger, wiper 
Notes: Fish biting on bottom, slow retrieve, chart grub was the ticket. Best fish on the front side eddy of the mouth.




CW


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Good rpt,glad ya stuck at least one nice one.TC1


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice fish and a very detailed post! Great job!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like the OR will be at 19ft. at meldahl friday and that means that you will have some room to fish off the point where I meet you last year. Looked in my log book and that day the river was also at 19ft.Take that for what its worth but we did catch some fish that day.Just thought I would share that with you. I think that I am going to try to fish it friday but I hurt my back so I might be in the boat instead of on the bank.Keep the quality reports comming I like reading your posts. See you on the water..


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Terry, check the Striper,Hybrid forum . Starting to get a few at Greenup


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Daveo76, already saw the Greenup posts. Nice fish. Was the first one caught on a Gizz?

Fisharder, I was really hoping to get out today for a bit because the kids have softball games tomorrow and Friday. I might still try to sneak out a bit later in the day on Friday. The water level is getting real close to prime, but I probably won't have a lot of time to fish it until Wed next week!! Then it'll be getting close to normal pool.

When you headed out Friday?

CW


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Yea I will be going friday but I am also pressed for time so I hope to hit them hard!! I will take my camera and hopefully have use for it. I think friday has some real potential to be a big fish day. I will let you know.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Creekwalker,the first 10 or 12 were on a Gizz4 and the rest were on Storm swimshads 4 and 5 inch Bunker and Pearl colored. Even got a big white on a 5 incher. Heading back right now. Go get 'em!!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I made it out again yesterday, but not much in the way of size. The mouth of the trib was about dead, maybe 5 fish there, but a couple were decent (2-3 lbs). I moved on up the bank and started catching them left and right, but the white bass and wipers were dinks...however I did catch a couple of nice sauger. 

I planned on taking out the yak, but got there and realized I forgot my life jacket, so I just walked.

Date: 4/19/2008	
Time: Evening	
Location: OR	
Surface Temp: forgot to get it
Water Clarity: Stained	(but close to normal for the OR)
Weather: Cloudy/Raining	
Target: Wipers
From: Bank	
Baits: 3" Swim Shad, small spoon, curly tail grub (white and chart.)
Depth: 2-15' 
Fish Count: 20
Species Caught: Smallie, white bass, wipers, skipjack, sauger 
Notes: Fish seemed scattered again. Best bait was the old faithful swim shad. Most fish were deep or on bottom.

CW


----------

